# F/B Skopelitis



## netwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone knows anything about the old ferry "F/B Skopelitis" in greece? The ferry was in use at least to 1996. The schedule was Paros-Naxos-"Small cyclades islands"-Amorgos.
Since about 1998 there is a new ferry, the "Express Scopelitis".

Does anybody knows what ever happend to the old "F/B Skopelitis"?


----------



## mpourtzi (Dec 22, 2007)

netwolf said:


> Anyone knows anything about the old ferry "F/B Skopelitis" in greece? The ferry was in use at least to 1996. The schedule was Paros-Naxos-"Small cyclades islands"-Amorgos.
> Since about 1998 there is a new ferry, the "Express Scopelitis".
> 
> Does anybody knows what ever happend to the old "F/B Skopelitis"?


Visit this site http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread.php?p=88084#post88084

(Thumb)


----------



## netwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

I have heard that the old "F/B Scopelits" ´now is a restarant boat onthe Thames. Does anyone know if this is true?


----------

